

Ajax patent to be auctioned - astrec
http://www.oceantomoauctions.com//OTA_Catalogue_Lot.asp?eventid=42008&Lot=7

======
astrec
Aside from the more obvious prior art like FTP, for example, the sale of a
patent seems counter to the spirit of the a healthy patent system. It's hard
to take the current system seriously at all.

